# Looking for ideas to protect hydraulic hoses on skid steer grapple bucket



## MOE (Oct 1, 2012)

I picked up a root grapple bucket for my skid steer,(bobcat 873) It has quite a bit of aux hyd hose length that is needed when you tilt the bucket all the way down to dump or pick something up from a vertical position. The problem is what to do with this hose when it's level and scooping things up. It is getting pinched between the attachment plate and tilt cylinder on the skid steer. the excess will also rub on the front tire if the boom is all the way down. Looking for ideas to tie the hose up without hampering it when the bucket is tilted all the way down. THanks.


----------



## Freakingstang (Oct 1, 2012)

Parker makes a HD hose wrap sleeve. youcan get different diameters to put the hoses inside. that should help keep them together and still allow movement. That is what I used when i built my front end loader.


----------



## dingeryote (Oct 1, 2012)

Old Firehose works great. 

Check with the local firehouse and see if they have any retired, or soon to be retired 1-1/2" lines.

It's ugly, but works.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Oct 1, 2012)

I went to a 18 wheeler shop, and bought one of the springs that they use to keep there hoses up off the frame of the truck. It was like $10. I attached it to the grapple, and when i uncurl the grapple all the way, the spring stretches, and when i cure the grapple, it contracts and keeps the hose outta of the pinch point. I will try to get some pics tomorrow


----------



## MOE (Oct 2, 2012)

2treeornot2tree said:


> I went to a 18 wheeler shop, and bought one of the springs that they use to keep there hoses up off the frame of the truck. It was like $10. I attached it to the grapple, and when i uncurl the grapple all the way, the spring stretches, and when i cure the grapple, it contracts and keeps the hose outta of the pinch point. I will try to get some pics tomorrow



That sounds like the cure for mine as well. Looking forward to pics, thanks


----------



## dingeryote (Oct 2, 2012)

2treeornot2tree said:


> I went to a 18 wheeler shop, and bought one of the springs that they use to keep there hoses up off the frame of the truck. It was like $10. I attached it to the grapple, and when i uncurl the grapple all the way, the spring stretches, and when i cure the grapple, it contracts and keeps the hose outta of the pinch point. I will try to get some pics tomorrow



That sounds like the ticket! No contact=no wear. 

Thanks for the idea!!! 

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## komatsuvarna (Oct 2, 2012)

The springs work good. I've also used bungie cords a few times.


----------



## MOE (Oct 2, 2012)

Freakingstang said:


> Parker makes a HD hose wrap sleeve. youcan get different diameters to put the hoses inside. that should help keep them together and still allow movement. That is what I used when i built my front end loader.



Nice looking loader!


----------



## D&B Mack (Oct 4, 2012)

Any good hydraulic store will care the metal coiled sleeves. I know our CASE dealer carries them as well.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Oct 20, 2012)

Sorry for the delay. Here is a pic of how I have my hoses setup.


----------

